# HR-Nabe Faunus FR



## Mischi (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe diese Frage schon in einem anderen Beitrag gestellt aber leider bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten.

Deshalb hier nochmal meine Frage:
Hat schon jemand das Faunus FR und wenn ja welche HR-Nabe habt ihr verbaut?

Ich suche schon seit ein paar Wochen eine Nabe mit 160mm Achsbreite und Steckachsaufnahme (ich glaube 15mm) leider ohne Erfolg.
White Industries hatte dieses Jahr noch eine solche Nabe im Programm. Diese ist aber nicht mehr lieferbar, da die Produktion eingestellt wurde.

Und Nu? 

Danke für eure Antworten

Gruß


Michael


----------



## AnthonyXIV (17. Oktober 2003)

@ Mischi,

derzeit werden bei uns alle Faunus FR erst ausgeliefert. Alle Umlenkwippen hatten 1/10mm zu viel Spiel, so daß die Lager nicht richtig gesessen hätten. Deswegen mußten wir noch auf die neuen Wippen warten. 
Zeitgleich entsteht in Zusammenarbeit mit der Fa. Acros eine 160 mm Steckachsnabe (15 mm). Als weitere Quellen hätte ich jetzt auch auf White Industries getippt!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischi (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo AnthonyXIV,

Wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe ist die White Industries nicht mehr lieferbar.

Ab wann wird eure Nabe den dann verfügbar sein?


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Joker-Sports (17. Oktober 2003)

warum nimmt ihr keine normale 12 mm achse  vertrag mit acros ? wäre doch so viel einfacher


----------



## soundman (25. Oktober 2003)

hi!

darf man das jetzt so verstehen, das wenn ich jetzt einen faunus fr rahmen hätte ihn garnicht aufbauen kann weil es keine nabe gibt, und so geht es allen???? 

warum keine "standart" steckachsenbreite ????? 

vor allem wie lange geht das bis acros diese spezialnabe gebaut haben.....


----------



## Mischi (25. Oktober 2003)

@Soundman

Genau so ist es.

Ich habe bis jetzt jedenfalls keine anderen Infos.



> warum keine "standart" steckachsenbreite ?????



Bei einer Standard-Nabenbreite von 135mm kann das Laufrad nur asymmetrisch eingespeicht werden. Das liegt daran, dass die Kassette zu viel Platz beansprucht.
Asymmetrisch eingespeichte Laufräder sind nicht so stabil was beim Downhill- und Freerideeinsatz nachteilig ist.
Bei einer Nabenbreite ab 150mm lässt sich das Laufrad symmetrisch einpeichen und wird daher viel stabiler.

Bei Steckachsnaben gibt es soviel ich weis keinen Standard aber es gibt bestimmt gängigere Breiten als 160mm.


----------



## Joker-Sports (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mischi _
> *@Soundman
> 
> Genau so ist es.
> ...





blub    glaub da können hunderte bighit dh fahre sagen das ihre laufräder stabil sind und meins war es auch schwacher trost


----------



## Mischi (4. November 2003)

Wann ist den jetzt mit einer passenden Nabe zu rechnen?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (6. November 2003)

@ Mischi, 

ich recherchiere noch nach einer anderen Nabe (außer White Industries)! Info dazu kommt heute Nachmittag! 
Die Fa. Acros hat die Produktion bereits begonnen, einen genauen Liefertermin hat Bergwerk aber noch nicht erhalten. 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## AnthonyXIV (6. November 2003)

Hi @ all, 

meine Nachforschungen haben Früchte getragen. 
Die Fa. Hadley aus den USA bietet eine Passende Steckachnabe (160 mm) für das FR an. 
Bezugsquelle: Fa. Haas Fahrradtechnik ([email protected])
Man kann aber auch theoretisch eine DT Swiss Hügi 165 mm Nabe verwenden. (Hinterbau 2,5 mm auseinanderziehn). Diese Nabe hatten wir auch an unserem Prototyp angepasst.
Die entsprechende Steckachse ist bei Bergwerk in ca. 10 Tagen fertig.
Wir hoffen, dass die Fa. Acros auch die 160 mm Nabe zu dieserm Zeitpunkt fertig hat. Einen genauen Liefertermin konnte ich leider noch nicht bekommen.

weitere Infos folgen...

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Mischi (6. November 2003)

@AnthonyXIV

Hallo,

Wird der Rahmen mit oder ohne Achse geliefert?

Die DT Swiss Nabe ist doch für eine 12mm und das Faunus FR für eine 15mm Achse ausgelegt.
Baut ihr für diese Kombination - Nabe 12mm und Rahmen 15mm - eine spezielle Achse?

Warum nicht gleich DT Swiss? Die gibt es nämlich schon!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker-Sports (9. November 2003)

15 mm find ich auch unsinnig !   ne 12 mm hätte es super getan und es wäre viel einfacher gewesen ne nabe zu wählen ! hatte am dhler mit 15 nur probs und habs dann umgebaut


----------



## Mischi (24. November 2003)

@AnthonyXIV

Wie ist den der aktuelle Stand im Bezug auf Nabe und Achse?


----------



## fez (25. November 2003)

mal wirklich exclusiv - Rahmen ohne mögliche Achse


----------



## Tilo (26. November 2003)

Hi!

Ich hätte passende Naben da.

cu
Tilo

[email protected]


----------

